# RAI and hoarse??



## Chloe27 (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi all

Just wondering if anyone got hoarse after having RAI. Tuesday will be two weeks and I have been hoarse for about 4 days. Other than throat being tender I have really felt fine. And I don't have a cold or anything else that would cause me to be hoarse.

Thanks.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Chloe27 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just wondering if anyone got hoarse after having RAI. Tuesday will be two weeks and I have been hoarse for about 4 days. Other than throat being tender I have really felt fine. And I don't have a cold or anything else that would cause me to be hoarse.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi Chloe. I am glad you feel so good and yes, many will tell you that they got hoarse but that it does clear up.

If in doubt, do check with your doctor.


----------



## Chloe27 (Dec 13, 2010)

Does anyone feel like they have a big lump in their throat when they swallow food. I am two weeks out and my only issues are throat related. Hoarseness, tenderness, and now this swallowing thing.

Thanks.


----------



## dgrayson6 (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi! I'm new and I had my RAI treatment on March 16th. I feel the lump when I swallow, too. (I actually felt it a few days before RAI intake). My endo says that if it doesn't go away a week after treatment is over to give her a call. So I'd give your endo a call. I had 150 mci.


----------

